# south east mi wine clubs?



## danc (Jun 28, 2011)

Does any one know if there are any wine clubs in south east michigan? In oakland of macomb counties?


----------



## dantrubak (Nov 15, 2011)

I am looking for one too. I am in Livonia


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 16, 2012)

*se michigan wine clubs*

i am looking to join one as well. i used to belong to a group called "the richmond worthogs". we were a home wine and beer making club. i left because they wanted to move their brew days to saturday to go along with their meetings, but i work on saturdays. last i heard, they were now pretty much a defunct club. i know of a few beer making clubs, but not sure about wine. some of the old members from the worthogs did start a small club called m.en.z., but i don't know if they are accepting new members. i'm in macomb township, and now that i've started back into the hobby, i'm interested in joining a club again as well. if anybody happens to get a bead on one, give me a holler.


----------



## joeswine (Feb 16, 2012)

*wine clubs*

 IF anyone is in south jersey and would like to join our group,please email me...would like to hear from you...


----------



## AbruzziRed (Dec 26, 2021)

I am bumping this one up, are there any wine clubs in South East Michigan or anyone interested in getting together and talk wine, sample each others and share tips?


----------



## winemaker81 (Dec 26, 2021)

Check the American Wine Society website -- there may be a chapter in your area. Also, they should have information regarding starting a chapter.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Dec 26, 2021)

AbruzziRed said:


> I am bumping this one up, are there any wine clubs in South East Michigan or anyone interested in getting together and talk wine, sample each others and share tips?


I started another MI thread earlier this year and had a handful of Positive responses. Check it out....maybe we can fire something up in 2022


----------

